# What does CCO mean?



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 27, 2009)

I have to know, when there's a whole forum dedicated to it


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 27, 2009)

Cosmetics Company Outlet


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elle93* 

 
_Cosmetics Company Outlet_

 
Aaah that makes sence. Thank you very much.


----------

